

15 Free tools for bootstrapped startups : Essential ones  - rahularora
http://arorarahul.com/post/7750439009/15-free-tools-for-bootstrapped-startups-essential

======
vnchr
Good basics list. btw I could only view the links by hovering--I'm on Chrome
and all links were a pale yellow I couldn't see well enough

